# Undermount stainless sink is falling down...



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most are just siliconed in place.
Going to have to remove it clean it all up real good, apply new silicone and prop it up in place until it drys with some 2 X 4's.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

No need of specific clips or braces?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way to know without a picture.
I have seen some granite tops with steel inserts for clips.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

If only glued, any specific caulk or glue i should use?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have owned three places with undermount sinks, none have been glued in place. My current residence has a stainless steel undermount sink under the granite. It is installed using four clips, each of which has a stainless bolt that screws into a threaded insert in the granite, which is epoxied in place.

The sink has some plumbers putty between the granite and the sink, which is only there for water tightness. The only sinks I have ever had which were "glued" in place were top mount sinks, which were put in using silicone between the sink and the counter. I suggest you check the underneath part of the sink for clips, they may have come loose.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Under mount sinks require a specific amount of clips depending on the sinks design and shape most sinks bring a pattern that you supply to the counter top manufacture they intern must palace the female threaded inserts that will allow the plumber to mount the sink securely HOWEVER most counter top manufacture usually fail to use the required inserts or they are placed in an area that the plumber can not get to them once the top is in place, in any case what you usually end up with is a sink that eventually falls down. recommend you get a counter top installer along with your plumber to re install that sink they may have to make special braces to support the sink. seen it a million and one times. or the plumber may be able to do it on his own. oh yeah and i am talking about the newer S/S sinks associated with granite tops, not the old rimed sinks of many years gone by years. :whistling2:


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, maybe my best option is to replace it with an overmounted sink
Just need to find one that fits my current opening !!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I sort of agree with everyone---the sinks are held with silicone--and clips---often threaded studs ,drilled and epoxied into the counter top--then Stainless steel clips and nuts---

If you go with a drop in sink----cutting the top can be done in place with a diamond grinder---not to difficult to do by a person with good hand skills.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

You mean enlarge the granite countertop?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

french_guy said:


> You mean enlarge the granite countertop?


Yes. The hole for an under-mount will not be big enough for a drop in replacement.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

So cutting it with a diamond grinder is relatively easy?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

french_guy said:


> So cutting it with a diamond grinder is relatively easy?


Unless your ready to go out and buy a new counter top don't attempt to cut it, its not the end of the world, like i mentioned that sink can be remounted using alternative bracing underneath, i remount them all the time, common problem.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Who is usually the best person to do that....a plumber or a countertop specialist?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

french_guy said:


> Who is usually the best person to do that....a plumber or a countertop specialist?


i would start with a counter top guy try and get one that will come out and give free estimates ask questions you'll know if they've done it before.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm replying to this old thread because I couldn't find a newer one. I had exactly this same problem, but I was able to fix it quickly using something I found on Amazon (Never Fall sink repair kit) which might not have been available 6 years ago:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FDRTXR

In my case, the original installer had put in two wood blocks screwed to the left and right cabinet walls, which kept the sink from collapsing completely. But the sealant failed and the sink was sagging in the middle. I cleaned off the old silicone caulk as best I could (denatured alcohol, scrubbing pad, scrapers, elbow grease) and installed the two struts that came with the repair kit. I put them at the back and front of the sink, rather than the sides, because the blocks were already doing a good job of holding up the sides. I applied new caulk, extended the struts and locked them in place, and it seems to be as good as new.

I didn't use the device that the kit provides specifically for the front of the sink. It would have been impossible to drill a hole in the front of the cabinet framing because the sink is too deep and gets in the way. Instead, I installed one of the two struts onto the center pillar of the cabinet.

I hope this helps someone! My only worry is that without removing the sink, it's very hard to get all the old silicone caulk off the underside of the granite countertop, so the new caulk might not form a good seal. Time will tell.


----------

